# Any good cylinder head/cam install how to's



## lilxtra (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to install a set of Trick Flow cyl heads and a LS9 camshaft in a 2005 GTO.Needing some pointers,I have installed a couple of LS1 cams YEARS ago and just needing to see the differences btween the LS2 and LS1'sand to remind me of what I've forgot!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS1howto.com. The basics are the same although Trick Flows are going to need roller rockers and some finagling and shimming to get the proper wipe pattern.


----------

